# Halloween night



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

I got some shots posted in my photobucket if anyone wants to check them out. I made a last minute prop scarecrow thing Tuesday morning to display my jack-o-lantern. I think it came out pretty good for about 45 minutes worth of work. 









Halloween night pictures by tcarter_02 - Photobucket


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I absolutely love that Crypt. What a beautiful Job.

I keep looking at mine not looking forward to the take down & Storage :googly: 

I have to stop building Industrial Props  lol


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great pics tcarter!!!!! Crypt is really great. Good job on the lighting too.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Really impressive display! (Does the jealousy show?)


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That crypt is totally badass! Love the finished product. I'd never want to take it down.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow that crypt--nice you got me thinking


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks great! I love the fence... I was explaining the fence idea (saw your how-to on it) to the MRS yesterday as we were discussing 2007 upgrades / improvements. She isn't really sold on it yet... thinks our aluminum strip fence has character. I really like the crypt too...


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

man i love that whole crypt and reaper scene. Very nice!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Very Nice. Like everybody else, I like the crypt.


----------



## JCZ (Oct 31, 2006)

The crypt and grim reapers are fantastic!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

I love the whole set up. Not to much stuff crammed into a smaller size set. And everything is built with attention to detail. Looks great except for the crypt, don't know if I like that...........
Yeah right!! Jealous as hell.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

NickG said:


> Looks great! I love the fence... I was explaining the fence idea (saw your how-to on it) to the MRS yesterday as we were discussing 2007 upgrades / improvements. She isn't really sold on it yet... thinks our aluminum strip fence has character. I really like the crypt too...


I like it because it's different than the typical pvc fence. I made a wooden fence in 2003 out of wood lath that wasn't too bad though, just wanted to change it.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

WOW!!! Thats it....just WOW!!!


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Cool pictures. What's with the picture in the bottom left corner. Seems to be a reflection of a guy in a winter coat with a hood. He looks transparent. A g.g.g.ghost??


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Great White said:


> Cool pictures. What's with the picture in the bottom left corner. Seems to be a reflection of a guy in a winter coat with a hood. He looks transparent. A g.g.g.ghost??


That's me, I was wearing a yellow hooded sweatshirt with my face made up like a mummy. A friend of mine took the shot, it was a long, I think 30 sec. exposure, and I just got it the shot for the last 10 sec. The result is the apparition effect.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Well then, that worked out pretty cool. Again, nice job.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Your crypt is amazing, very nice work.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

very nice work. That crypt looks great. I'll bet it takes up a lot of room to store it.


----------

